# Badminton Clubs near Rethymno, Crete



## Devotee101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi

I'm planning on moving to Crete (near the city of Rethymno) in the next couple of months and would like to continue playing badminton when I get there... I currently play a couple of times a week at an club in the UK that's open to all ages/abilities (there are no leagues or score-keeping) - we just play for fun.

I'm hoping to find something similar so wondering if anyone knows of any badminton clubs around Rethymno, Crete area?

Cheers

Adam


----------

